# Onroad racing in Springfield MO.



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

On roads racing is alive and well in springfield . To talk or find out more about it please post in our oval thread here on hobbytalk . http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=179581&page=1


----------

